

A Few Thoughts on Investing and the Ego Bubble - davepell
http://davenetics.com/2010/09/a-few-thoughts-on-angel-investing-and-the-ego-bubble/

======
maxdemarzi
I was at a Seth Godin seminar the other day and what I got out of it was that
success will come to those that CARE. Reading this post, you can tell he
cares. I am 2000 miles outside the valley but I am starting to see who cares
and who doesn't.

Care about the little guy, care about the entrepreneur, care about making a
difference and changing the world. Everyone only gets one go, if yours is
going pretty well already then help someone else.

